# Meet Lola!



## Lola_Savin (Jul 3, 2012)

Good Evening Everyone!

We are pleased to announce our new puppy Lola! We have had her a few days now and she is now beginning to come out of her shell, a true personality! Completely adored throughout the household!

Currently she is just a bundle of skin, currently weighing 4.3kg how quickly should we expect her to grow?

Also she isnt taking to her food well, same as the breeder had her on (Skinners Puppy (Dry)). She has a small amount and looses interest, were setting meal times and not free feeding.

Thanks
David and Laura


----------



## Lola_Savin (Jul 3, 2012)

Please note my flip flop in the second photo on the grass, here second toy when were not looking!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

She is so cute! Welcome! Don't worry about her picky eating, seems pretty much all Vizsla's are like that - you can search previous posts and you'll find a lot about it.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

She is so cute - love the name!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - David, Laura & Lola - and Lola is gorgeous. I can see she is going to be a time waster    So cute.

Enjoy her while she is small - they grow very quickly  

I would give her another few days to settle in before I started to worry that she doesn't like her food. Leaving the litter and coming to her new home is a big shock to her systems. You could try temping her by dampening it with a little bit of chicken stock. Maybe add a little bit of raw minced beef. If she really doesn't like the skinners then there are loads of great grain free kibbles on the market. Do a search on the forum on grain free kibble and I am sure you will find loads.

Take lots of photos before you know it she will be double the size


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Very cute puppy, congratulations. 

They are intelligent and sometimes that's what gets them into hot water. Generally, what's allowed, should always be allowed and vice versa. This applies to table scraps, and jumping up on furniture. 

She will grow up to avg. 23 KG during the first 2 years. Most growth will occur during the first year. 
Boys will be a little heavier. 

She will eat when she is hungry, as long as it's a similar formula to what the breeder first fed them, stools should be firm.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome Lola D&L

Have fun, enjoy this time because like others have said they grow toooooooo fast.     

Hobbsy

Regards the food, echo Hotmis spice it up for her with a mince/chicken, scrambled egg


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Lola......you gorgeous beast, don't worry about Lola's diet she will soon start enjoying her meals, my Darcy is on Burns dry she weighs in at 17 kilo's wet through and stands a massive 22 inches at the shoulder she is also gorgeous and totally wild ...................but loved so much, welcome aboard..


----------



## Lola_Savin (Jul 3, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!

Thank you for all of your kind replies, its great to be able to use this forum.

Lola is sleeping at the moment, which is pretty much all she seems to do at the moment, then wakes, pees and plays haha.

For some reason she has just suddenly started going mad for her food now, following my wife and i around the kitchen at dinner time. I think its because were using half wet and half dry and will be reducing the wet until she is used to it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the forums! I really love that last photo of Lola, with all the wrinkles and extra skin. She is just adorable!!

Was wondering if your choice of name for her had anything to do with that old song, "Whatever Lola wants... Lola gets..." ;D ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Welcome. Lola is precious!
You may try wetting her food a bit with some warm water or giving her some of it by hand. Not that you need to do either though. As others said, she will eat when she's hungry. But, if it would make you feel better trying the above may encourage eating. That's what I did at the beginning with my little one and before long she was eating like a champ.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Very cute and love the name. That is the name I wanted if we ever get a second V

Welcome to puppy parenthood ;D


----------

